
‘Fortnite’ may be a virtual game, but it’s having real-life, dangerous effects - spking
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/03/31/unexplained-weight-loss-children-boston-nutritionist-makes-her-diagnosis-fortnite/eNMmGkK814IOsCwDDk2ZPN/story.html
======
bobbygoodlatte
Clickbait may be a virtual game for publishers, but it's having real-life,
dangerous effects

------
dr1337
It's funny how Fortnite which is owned by Epic which is owned by Tencent is
turning out to be the 21st Century's new Opium Den.

